# Heading to my cabin tomorrow



## jkbirocz (Apr 9, 2008)

Tomorrow I am heading up to my cabin to do some smallie/carp fishing on the schuylkill. I have never fished this area pre spawn, other than one time last year when there was still snow on the ground, so who knows how we will make out. If the smallies aren't in the area or wanting to bite, I am sure the carp are still around. Cannot wait to get up there, I will have pics, fish or no fish.


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck man! Looking forward to the report. 


I have a sleeping bag, and I can take up a small corner. :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck hope you get some fish to take pics of


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope you catch a bunch, and have fun! 8)


----------



## nicdicarlo (Apr 10, 2008)

Good luck Jake. Lookin' forward to a good report.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 10, 2008)

Good luck and cant wait for the pics


----------



## mtnman (Apr 10, 2008)

Good luck dude. hope to see some fish pictures. have a great time.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 11, 2008)

Well unfortunately we did not slaughter the smallies, but I was able to hook into one smaller one on a perch colored x-rap. We got to the spot around 1:30 in the afternoon and stayed untill around 5. The river was at a nice level and the water was a awesome greenish blue color. Water temp before the spring creek that flows in was 55 degrees in the sun, spring water temp was only 43 degrees. After the spring fed into the river the water temp was right around 50. I mainly fished above the spring inlet and spotted a fair number of smallies. My fish came within the first 20 mins of fishing. I had a bunch more follows with the perch x-rap, but no hook ups. After the first round of casting the fish seemed to turn off. The fish here get spooked very easily because it receives very little fishing pressure. The fished moved into the main channel and stuck there the rest of the day. The carp were all over, but we decided even they seemed to sluggish to want to bite. I tried all sorts of baits, 3 colors of x-raps, pin's minnows, husky jerks, cranks, traps, jigs, tubes, and weightless t-rigged plastics, but nothing could coax a bite. I was very confused as the fish were obviously there, but apparently they were plenty satisfied not bitintg our lures. I will hopefully get up there again before the spawn, but I leave them alone the month of May, due to the spawn and spring gobbler season. Although the fish weren't hitting, we had a great time, the weather was gorgeous in the low 70's, we were both wearing shorts and t-shirts and I of course got some more sunburn on my arms and face. 

Here are some pics of the spring, river, and my fish.


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job man! Looks awesome over there!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 11, 2008)

I had the same problems - saw lots of fish but no takers. At least you got one. I think the sudden warm weather has put them off their feed. In a few days - they will be eating plenty (of hooks I hope)

Nice photos

NO BOOTS?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice pics and nice catch! 8)


----------



## slim357 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like a great place to spend a day fishin, good to see you got one, i wish i had some more brown fish down here, but im stuck with the green ones.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice pictures. That is really some pretty country up there. Nice bass too.


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats some nice looking country up there. That doesn't even look like the skuke compared to the lower end of it.

Maybe the big D is def. worth a try this weekend. Water temp might just be slightly warmer for a good smallmouth outing.


----------

